

Objective-C network request queue library - kevin0571
https://github.com/kevin0571/STNetTaskQueue

======
kevin0571
Queue for managing network request

If you don't want to put all the network reqeust logics in a "Manager" class,
STNetTaskQueue may be your choice. You can now handle each network reqeust
with separated STNetTask instead. STHTTPNetTaskQueueHandler is included, which
is for HTTP based network reqeust. If you are looking for a socket or other
protocol based handler, currently you should write your own net task queue
handler and conform to STNetTaskQueueHandler protocol.
STHTTPNetTaskQeueuHandler depends on AFNetworking, which is included in
example project.

